# looking for help with dogs



## quackwacker (Sep 28, 2009)

i have just ot given 2 rabbit dos both beagles both need ran.so i am looking to run them but worried about going out myself with them for the first time.th guy said they were good dogs but you know how that works lol.....any help with a easy spot to hunt them would be good too and will not return to your spot..just looking to work them a cpl times before deer seasons to start and take a cpl weeks off for that....any help would be greatly welcomed


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Look for corner lots, areas by schools, industrial parks, etc. and take one dog at a time so as not to wear out your welcome. There are spots like these if you look. Don't go too early & wake up the neighbors.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

And make sure your tritronics are fully charged LOL


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 28, 2009)

yea i got to buy a set of corrective collors for sure but got to find a real good deal.lol


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Save your pennies and get quality collars....costly but rabbits get in some thick stuff, and some of the cheaper units do not have enough range.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

quackwacker said:


> yea i got to buy a set of corrective collors for sure but got to find a real good deal.lol


last I bought was a classic 70 2 dog from the collar clinic about 320 with great range use it on the beagles and the cooners


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for all the good info.....once i can get a handle on all this will be nice..


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I can sell you a tracking system if interested!


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

look at that gentlemans tracking system, a tracking system will help save you _some_ headache, especially if you bought started dogs. With new dogs, I hope you worked with them in the yard for a couple weeks so they learn to come to you and down.
Knock on a few doors and there to secure a spot, best thing, worse they can say is no. 
Then before deer season or after, get some friends and run north for a day and hunt a few hares, lot of fun with friends.


----------

